# Worried About A China Purchase - NTRBoot Flash Cart (R4i Gold + with switch) *Not Anymore*



## Clockdryve (Jun 2, 2019)

Found this online over at eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/R4-R4i-Gol...056957?hash=item2acd2f523d:g:Vz4AAOSwogpc8IC9

Just purchased mine about an hour ago. He has about 30 right now - getting more if they sell well enough. No worries about being ripped off....never getting here or damaged item :-)
Few dollars more than international websites (not much) but then you don't have to wait 3 or more weeks for it to get here (if it even arrives from China or not).



He's out of stock - I talked to him (eBay email) he will contact me when the other 38 arrive - he ordered 50 but after getting his money.....he said they increased the purchase cost over 30% so he opted for less cards for same cost. I'm assuming he will charge same price but don't think he will continue with many more. Said their reason for price hike is slowing sales due to recent 3DS popularity and age. 6/12/2019

UPDATE: Cards back in stock -  https://www.ebay.com/itm/183861509037  6/26/2019


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 5, 2019)

I think you don't know, buy from many USA resellers you can avoid the long waiting, they also ship from America and they(only around 25$) don't  charge you too much like this Ebay reseller. I bought an R4i gold pro 1 year ago from Ebay, now I can't find his link in Ebay anymore.


----------



## Clockdryve (Jun 10, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> I think you don't know, buy from many USA resellers you can avoid the long waiting, they also ship from America and they(only around 25$) don't  charge you too much like this Ebay reseller. I bought an R4i gold pro 1 year ago from Ebay, now I can't find his link in Ebay anymore.


Yea, they have usa resellers....but you can't use PayPal and if you give them your CC# it goes straight to the Chinese supplier. And that information is saved on "their" servers - then what if they get hacked = you spend money you didn't authorize. It's risky I'm just saying. That link is for a good cart (got mine days ago). So it costs $5-$6 more....I don't have to WORRY. That's worth a lot.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 10, 2019)

Clockdryve said:


> you can't use PayPal


You usually can, at least under the table (you know what company accepted bribes from which others to ban their use to sell "hacking" products - there's a reason they're called "microSD adapters" and are often bottom barrel range products)



Clockdryve said:


> if you give them your CC# it goes straight to the Chinese supplier. And that information is saved on "their" servers - then what if they get hacked = you spend money you didn't authorize. It's risky I'm just saying.


If they* are "saving it" they*'re committing a serious violation of the merchant agreement - besides, "true" credit cards give you fairly strong rights to dispute charges (potentially even better than a prepaid card's intrinsecally limited risk) exactly because they have little intrinsic security 

* the shopkeeper, their server operator, anyone in the payment processing chain...


----------



## Clockdryve (Jun 10, 2019)

Ryccardo said:


> You usually can, at least under the table (you know what company accepted bribes from which others to ban their use to sell "hacking" products - there's a reason they're called "microSD adapters" and are often bottom barrel range products)
> 
> 
> If they* are "saving it" they*'re committing a serious violation of the merchant agreement - besides, "true" credit cards give you fairly strong rights to dispute charges (potentially even better than a prepaid card's intrinsecally limited risk) exactly because they have little intrinsic security
> ...


Whatever reasons I prefer not to trust online purchase from the cart sellers - even when USA based. I tried to get this SAME cart bout  month ago and sent a request for Paypal Payment - this (USA) company sends me a return email immediately like at 2am telling me in (translated english) that I must purchase with FAKE CC information...then I am to send an email with that rejection (invoice number) to the seller and then they send me a Paypal link - To much shady practice   and probably not going to be easy to dispute if goes wrong. The broken English for a USA company is a big turn off. So whatever or whoever they are - to much smoke so i won't try and SAVE a few dollars and sleep one open till it gets here :-)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Im sure you're right about CC Info cannot be backed up on their servers....but only what I read and i don't know about the security practices of banks or webpage design encryption...so you more right that me I suppose. But it's risky with the things web designers can do or info storefronts can retrieve. Link to ebay it most secured tho - and i got my cart in under a week as post office was lagging a few days on their own.


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 13, 2019)

Clockdryve said:


> Yea, they have usa resellers....but you can't use PayPal and if you give them your CC# it goes straight to the Chinese supplier. And that information is saved on "their" servers - then what if they get hacked = you spend money you didn't authorize. It's risky I'm just saying. That link is for a good cart (got mine days ago). So it costs $5-$6 more....I don't have to WORRY. That's worth a lot.


That's the reason I only order from site with Https, and if one site can support Paypal, I won't use the Credit card option. In fact, many USA resellers(Mod3dscard, USAchipss and others you can google)take Paypal as well, the only problem is that they won't redirect us to paypal.com from their sites because they are selling the Flashcards.


----------



## Clockdryve (Jun 14, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> That's the reason I only order from site with Https, and if one site can support Paypal, I won't use the Credit card option. In fact, many USA resellers(Mod3dscard, USAchipss and others you can google)take Paypal as well, the only problem is that they won't redirect us to paypal.com from their sites because they are selling the Flashcards.




So were back to the beginning....can't get a paypal transaction. I don't like giving my CC info to just anybody or anyplace online. These flashcard companies (from what I've found) have payments sent "directly" to China factories through the payment link (EVEN the USA companies). I'm not the only one worried about making a flashcart sale. I can't answer for everybody WHY they prefer not to do this....I'm just giving here an option for those that wish to have a safer way to do it (PayPal). I'm not saying this is only way to do this - don't see any reason to have to discuss this. Just accept and use the link or not. Doesn't matter to me. I've got mine now ;-)


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 25, 2019)

This is a R4 3DS post instead of R4s Dongle, you went to the wrong place. Haha, I cay say Chinese too.

这是一个关于R4 3DS帖子而不是R4s Dongle，你去错了地方。Haha, I cay say Chinese too.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 25, 2019)

Clockdryve said:


> So were back to the beginning....can't get a paypal transaction. I don't like giving my CC info to just anybody or anyplace online. These flashcard companies (from what I've found) have payments sent "directly" to China factories through the payment link (EVEN the USA companies). I'm not the only one worried about making a flashcart sale. I can't answer for everybody WHY they prefer not to do this....I'm just giving here an option for those that wish to have a safer way to do it (PayPal). I'm not saying this is only way to do this - don't see any reason to have to discuss this. Just accept and use the link or not. Doesn't matter to me. I've got mine now ;-)


You can. You just have to have them send you their PayPal payment information by email. As PayPal bans the sale of flashcarts so if they were openly selling flashcarts through PayPal they'd get found out and their account locked.


----------



## Clockdryve (Jun 26, 2019)

New cards are back in stock (I asked him to send me link when available) https://www.ebay.com/itm/183861509037

There you go - No smoke and mirrors to get a PayPal transaction (American seller) - and backed by a buyers guarantee.


----------



## Clockdryve (Oct 3, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/R4-R4i-Gol...Boot-includes-little-magnet-2019/183945124049


----------

